# Canon 7D MK II firmware update



## davholla (Oct 29, 2019)

I am trying to update this from 1.05 to 1.1.12 but it just gets stuck on loading 8% and then runs the battery down - any idea how to fix it?

I have looked on line but without sucess


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 29, 2019)

Can't speak for Canon, but I went through a similar PITA with a firmware update on my Pentax K1MII. Multiple calls and emails back and forth with tech support, and it came down to Windows quarantines "unsafe" files download from networks (including the Internet) unless the site is in a "safe zone". Checking the "unblock" box doesn't always work, leaving some files within blocked. Finally the second issue was the SD card I was using to load the software. Despite being a brand new card, despite scan for errors came back clean, despite the fact that there was nothing to indicate it had a problem, when I switched to a different card it worked.


----------



## davholla (Oct 29, 2019)

How did you fix it?  I have email their tech support so hopefully will get good news tomorrow.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 29, 2019)

To unblock in Windows 10 go to file properties, and click the unblock, then unzip the file.





If that doesn't do it, try another SD card.


----------



## davholla (Oct 29, 2019)

The problem is not in Windows it is updating the firmware in Canon 7D MKII


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 29, 2019)

How did you get the firmware update. Assuming you downloaded a zipped file?


----------



## davholla (Oct 29, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> How did you get the firmware update. Assuming you downloaded a zipped file?


Yes that is right - I have tried downloading it again but no joy


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 29, 2019)

Blocking occurs in Windows when you try to unzip the file. It keeps certain some files from unzipping giving you a corrupted update file.

If you're copying the update to an SD card for your camera, try switching to another card and brand name. Format it and be sure your update is in the root directory.


----------



## davholla (Oct 29, 2019)

Now I understand I will try again later, thanks a lot


----------



## davholla (Oct 29, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> Blocking occurs in Windows when you try to unzip the file. It keeps certain some files from unzipping giving you a corrupted update file.
> 
> If you're copying the update to an SD card for your camera, try switching to another card and brand name. Format it and be sure your update is in the root directory.


I am trying that - not very successful so far, still stuck at 8%


----------



## Dao (Oct 29, 2019)

Did you update the firmware via the EOS utility in your computer?  In the past, I usually put the firmware file to the memory card (CF card for my older camera and SD for the newer model) and then do it from within the camera. 

I believe the firmware file you download should have a PDF file instruction on how to do it with memory card as well as via EOS utility.  If one does not work, try the other method.

Edit:  I just download the 7D MKII firmware and look at the PDF file.  And confirm you can do it with the CF or SD card.


----------



## davholla (Nov 14, 2019)

I have three quotes - Canon are going to charge me

Canon £341.68

Thomas Camera Services Ltd  £270.

H Lehman £200

Of course Canon have the camera so their quote can't go up. So I am in a quandary.

Canon don't offer a guarantee which the others do.



Has anyone used these companies?


----------

